# Canopy Orchidarium Details



## ChrisFL (Apr 21, 2013)

[youtube]MPj-CbVIsLw[/youtube]

All of the orchids or Diplocaulobium or Bulbophyllum species from Oceania or the Maritime Continent. 

The branches are a custom made epoxy insert that will never break down. They were made by Ron Rundo at http://www.insertswork.com

The black striped panels on the back left side are Flexwatt heat strips. 

Lighting is supplied by 6 x 39 watt t5 HO. 

Misting/watering is supplied by a piston pump. 

Fresh air/air exchange is supplied by an ADDA waterproof DC fan mounted in an electrical conduit and plumbed to hole drilled in the bottom of the tank. 

Warmer side temp range:







Cooler side temp range:






All of this is computer controlled and monitored via a net server. 

And yes, that is a green tree python.

Some bloom photos here:

http://olasanaflora.blogspot.com


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

You could go into business!


----------



## ChrisFL (Apr 22, 2013)

Hahah, thanks Dot! This is a labor of love all the way though. I definitely wouldn't want to do it as a business.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

There is a program on the Animal Planet channel called "Tanked" where these two guys create fish tanks out of unusual objects. I've only seen snippets, but I'll bet they make a good living...


----------



## goods (Apr 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> There is a program on the Animal Planet channel called "Tanked" where these two guys create fish tanks out of unusual objects. I've only seen snippets, but I'll bet they make a good living...



They did a GTP terrarium for the Petco headquarters that was not even in the same league as Chris's. They need to take some lessons, at least on the terrestrial side!


----------

